# Cardiology 29823 bundled to 29824



## coders_rock! (May 9, 2011)

*Surgical Arthroscopy - 29823 bundled to 29824*

Hello everyone, Howare you?

I really hope someone can help me.

Op-report

Posterior incision was made and directed to glenohumeral joint.  
Under direct visualization, an anterior incision and protal was made.  
Extensive synovitis, as well as chondral injuries throughout the 
glenohumeral joint were debrided and removed.  Any identified labral 
injuries including superior labral tear, anterior and posterior, and 
anterior labrum torn portions were removed as well.

Rotator cuff was visualized and noted to have a full-thickness tear.  
The edges were debrided.  Posterior incision portal was redirected to 
subacromial space, where a lateral incision portal was made.  
Excessive and thickened scar tissue noted throughout the subacromial 
space, including bursal and scar tissue were removed.  The type 2 
acromion was converted into a flattened type 1 using a bur for 
subacromial decompression.  Distal inferior spur at the distal 
clavicle was also debrided with use of accessory portal in the AC 
joint.

The edges of the rotator cuff were identified.  Sutures were placed 
into the rotator cuff and secured using anchors through the greater 
tuberosity.  Prior to securing, a bleeding bed was made using a small 
bur, creating a bleeding surface of the rotator cuff insertion.

The shoulder was then drained, a single suture placed in all portals, 
a sterile dressing was placed and the patient was transferred to the 
recovery room without complication.

Can 29823[RT] be billed with 29827[RT], 29826[RT], & 29824[RT]. 

CCI states it is bundled to 29824 but a modfier is allowed.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## coders_rock! (May 9, 2011)

I made a mistake, this is not cardio, but, I am new to this site & do not know how to remove this post from Cardio, but, I still hope someone can help.


----------

